# can't get mac to detect eclipse mp3 player



## Parkerinparadis

Hi, I have an 8BG Eclipse Fit Clip mp3 player that's supposed to be compatible with Mac, but it's not getting detected. I called their support and they said to download more drivers, which I did all available ones, and this did not help. They said it should have shown up in disc utility. I can't find any device manager on this MacBook Pro, and am out of ideas. The USB is fine. I made mp3 copies of the music I want and put them in an iTunes playlist. I also have Quicktime and can't find out how to detect this mp3 player. Any help please? Much appreciated 

: D Parker


----------



## MartyF81

Parker,

If you hit the little Magnifying Glass on the top right corner of your screen you will get "Spotlight" to open. You can type "Disk Utility" in there and it will find the program.

Since you have confirmed the USB port to be working... If when you plug the device in, you do not see it appear in the disk utility then there is likely something wrong with your fitbit. Even without drivers installed it should still recognize it generically as a disk.

Also, iTunes and Quicktime are not going to help you here. iTunes is for Apple Devices (iPod, iPhone, iPad), and Quicktime is a movie player. They have nothing to do with a FitBit.


----------



## Parkerinparadis

Thanks : D I will return it : D Do you know of a brand of inexpensive mp3's that more mac friendly?


----------



## MartyF81

Apple iPod Shuffle is only $49 

iPod shuffle - Buy iPod shuffle - Apple Store (U.S.)


----------

